# euro 4 emissions



## olive (Feb 5, 2008)

We are considering emigrating to New Zealand and want to take our 2003 Rollerteam with us.

NZ have just ie Feb 1st introduced new emission rules for imports and will only accept vehicles conforming to euro 4,. Does a 2003 2.8 Fiat conformor if not ... can it be made to do so... and if not would it be possible and financially viable to change engines?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi

That's very loyal of you, thinking of paying to ship your motorhome all that way. Are you sure it's worth it?

The Low Emission Zone has begun in London, and there's a website where you can check compliance:

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/roadusers/lez/default.aspx

The actual compliance section is very slow just now, I suspect because a lot of people are using it :roll:

I wonder if there's something similar for NZ? Anyway, the LEZ site will tell you to what standard your van complies. There's a guide :: here ::

Gerald


----------



## 109734 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello,

The emissions rule is going to be only one of the hurdles. The vehicle will be subject to customs charges including a 17.5% import duty (this applys to campers and motorhomes only) plus a 12.5% gst tax before it leaves the wharf.
refer to link.

http://www.customs.govt.nz/travellers/Motor+Vehicles/When+Customs+Charges+are+Payable.htm

The vehicle then must go through an engineering compliance test which in some cases requires full structural reports including testing of seat belt anchorages, suspension mounting and loading, brake testing etc. If the vehicle has been modified at all (ie not exactly how Mr Fiat built it) then this some times can involve a full strip down of the vehicle all at the owners expense and an independent structural engineer is required to sign off the modifications. Any defects found or additional structural modifications required are also at your expense. Saying that there are thousands of these things on the road will not cut it either. refer link

http://www.ltsa.govt.nz/importing/

If the vehicle is over 4.5 GVM tonne it needs to comply to heavy break laws. I don't know too much about these.

After passing the required tests it is then able to be registered.

Diesel is not taxed at source in NZ so is taxed according to the weight of the vehicle and is an additional cost above road tax and fuel etc.

If after all the above the vehicle dose not comply to NZ standards than it needs to be sent out of the country. I don't know if you can claim the tax back.

I have been through the hoops and it was not easy and is now even more difficult to bring a vehicle into NZ. If you think the above all sound hard try to get it into Austrailia. Might be a better option to by one here they make similar here to.

Hope that helps.

Richard


----------



## dct67 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi

As immigrants to NZ you should be exempt the duty and GST (in fact even a returning resident who has been overseas for more than 12 months should be eligible for the exemption).

If your Roller Team is / can be plated to greater than 3500Kg, it looks like Euro 3 will be good enough, check out:

http://www.landtransport.govt.nz/publications/infosheets/infosheet-2-08.html

GST and duty

http://www.customs.govt.nz/about/News/tariff+091204.htm

So it may well be worthwhile taking it out with you.

Cheers

David


----------



## olive (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for replies so far .....as the links show NZ are even more strict than London, asking for euro 4 emission levels for light ie under 3500kg, vehicles.

We would be lucky to get 20k in the UK for the MH but the estimated freight costs are about 5k and any mods/checks in NZ about 2k.

We looked at a secondhand Benimar here yesterday ... in very good condition .. but 155000 kiwi dollars .. at 2.5 to the UK pound.

So exporting our van would be worthwhile .. if we could get past the new rules. How much to put in a euro 4 compliant engine ?? if possible.

I have talked with the vehicle test people her and they think the new rules are stupid.... it will make importing second hand vehicles more expensive so people will keep their older, and more polluting, vehicles longer .. the opposite of what they are trying to achieve.

Their WOF, equivalent of MOT, doesn't even include an emission test !!!


----------



## dct67 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi

I agree, the new rules seem quite ludicrous; interestingly, it is a lot more onerous for diesel vehicles (where it basically prevents importation of most pre-2004 vehicles pretty much immediately).

Is your current van Euro-3 compliant (I would have thought most of the 2.8 JTD engines would be)? What does the TFL website say? If you are currently Euro-3 compliant, then you might be best off uprating the chassis to 3850 Kg (quite easy on some of the Fiat chassis). When you trade your UK licence in for an NZ license, you will automatically have a 4500 Kg limit, so no impact even if you are currently on a newer UK license with the 3500 Kg limit.

The TFL website also refers to a few companies that specialise in improving the exhaust emissions of a number of different vehicles; this has to be a more attractive approach than putting a new engine in.

You are right about motorhome prices in NZ, but this is being exaggerated by the weakness of the pound. Long term, the exchange rate to the NZD has hovered around 3 to 1 (sometimes the rate has been nearer 4 to 1). Also, these new emission controls are going to push up prices in NZ, as most motorhomes in NZ are converted ex-Japan buses. With one single stroke, this market has been eliminated, as 2004 and later buses in Japan are too expensive to make a sensible base vehicle for conversion.

Have a look at www.trademe.co.nz to see the full gamut of motorhomes for sale in NZ.

From my perspective, I've been trying to buy a van in the UK without success, and these new emission rules have scuppered my plans; I now need to buy a nearly new van to meet the appropriate emissions regulations.

Cheers

David


----------



## dct67 (Sep 23, 2007)

I've done a little more research - looks like you might not have to be emissions compliant at all:

http://www.landtransport.govt.nz/rules/q-and-a/vehicle-exhaust-emissions-2007.html#comply

Immigrants (baggage vehicles), special interest and motor sport vehicles: will not have to comply with the new standards under a proposed amendment to Land Transport Rule: Frontal Impact 2001. NB: Immigrants' vehicles are generally of a high standard, but the owners are unlikely to have documentation to clearly demonstrate their compliance. To prevent any potential abuse of this provision, the Rule proposes the same requirements as are in the proposed Land Transport Rule: Frontal Impact Amendment [2008] that vehicles must have been owned overseas for a period and cannot be sold in New Zealand for a fixed period. This amendment is scheduled to be signed before mid 2008.

This is potentially great news for people emigrating to NZ (or returning after a prolonged absence).

David


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

*importing a motorhome to NZ*

Hi there,

I have a business importing motorhomes into NZ from the UK on behalf of people who have bought them there specifically to bring to NZ or are emigrating and wish to bring a vehicle they already own. If you go and buy a new Hymer at Hymer UK, or a new vehicle at many other dealers in the UK and wish to ship it to NZ they'll put you on to me.

Some of the well meaning information given previously in this thread is inaccurate although it's true that vehicles of 3500kgs or less meeting Euro 3 will no longer pass compliance here. You may be able to increase the GVW of your chassis to 3850kgs but it will probably require a change in rear springs and larger wheels and tyres all round. I can put you in touch with a UK company who will do this for you, including the paperwork but you have limited time to do this.

My advice is free but this is my business and I charge for the process (it's a lot of work!) and if you wish me to organise it all for you there will be a cost. However, it's still economic to do it if you want a European motorhome in New Zealand. Alternatively it could be economic to change your existing vehicle for one which will meet compliance if you're keen to continue your motorhoming here. The locally built offerings - in my opinion - are not up the standards of the European 'vans and are more expensive.

PM me or Google my company name if you'd like further help.

Kind Regards,
Pugwash.
Castle European Ltd. New Zealand.


----------



## dct67 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi Pugwash

Without wanting to undermine your business, it would be great if you would mention which parts of the earlier posts are inaccurate.

BTW, looking at your phone number, I take it you are somewhere in the BOP? I'm from Tauranga and still visit quite often - perhaps I could buy you a beer (I'm back for the Jazz festival at Easter)?

Cheers

David


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

*Inaccuracies*

Hi There,

Sorry - I wasn't trying to be secretive, but this is such a big and involved subject that I could end up writing pages and pages! Also the need for precision means that words have to be chosen carefully.

David's asked what is inaccurate in the thread. Glancing through again I suggest the following:-
The emission rules for light vehicles came in on Jan 3rd (not Feb 1st) although there was a concession for vehicles border checked before Feb 1st. Heavy vehicles over 3500kgs need to meet Euro 4 from Jan 1st 09.
All Fiat JTD diesels with an "S" suffix on the engine code meet Euro 3.
The Duty rate right now is 15% (not 17.5%) and will be 12.5% from July 1st 08.
The new heavy vehicle brake laws apply to vehicles over 3500kgs (not 4500kgs) but are unlikely to affect motorhomes.
Fiat don't build motorhomes, they build chassis and any motorhome is considered by NZ Land Transport to be a "modified vehicle" As such they have to have the correct documentation to prove they comply with an accepted standard. Whilst it's theoretically possible that Land Transport might require a vehicle to be stripped for inspection if its less than or equal to 3500kgs in practice its extremely unlikely that they would request this of a modern European motorhome carrying a whole of vehicle EC compliance number. Doesn't apply to vehicles over 3500kgs.
Immigrants to NZ can apply for a tax concession if they can prove they have both owned and used the vehicle for at least twelve months before the date it is presented for shipping. They also have to sign an undertaking stating that they will keep the vehicle for at least two years from the date it is imported.
Returning residents (and new immigrants) must also be able to prove that they have lived outside NZ for at least 21 (twenty one) months immediately preceeding their arrival here.
David is right about the proposed concession for "Baggage vehicles" belonging to immigrants providing they can meet the ownership requirements above but I wouldn't recomment anyone puts a motorhome on a ship to NZ until the ink has dried on the document allowing this concession - apparently around mid 2008. The finalised rule needs scrutinising before anyone risks making an expensive mistake.

Finally, to Olive, I wouldn't recommend changing the engine. This would almost certainly make the whole procedure uneconomic. Upgrading the emissions might be theoretically possible but providing the necessary documentation in a format which NZ Land Transport would accept would be a nightmare. It could prove impossible. As David said you might be able to upgrade the chassis to 3850 (there is a Fiat protocol for doing this) but again I suspect the cost would make it financially unattractive. (I've actually just processed an uprated Fiat but it was uprated by Hymer when it was new). Better to change the vehicle for one that already meets the compliance requirements here. If you uprated the chassis then you'd have until Jan 1st 09 to get it through compliance here. (Not simply "get it "in the country").

Olive you're best bet might be to wait for the new concession to be signed then see if you can import it using that to exempt it from the emission compliance.

I've tried to be accurate with the above but the usual disclaimers apply. All care - no repsonsibilty.

NZ, like Japan where most of its vehicles come from, has lagged behind the European diesel emission rules for many years and now in a quantum leap has decided to catch up with Europe. Its all to do with Kyoto. It would have been better to have been more closely aligned with the European rules from day one in 1990 - but of course that would have prevented many thousands of cheap Japanese diesel imports as Japan was also light years behind European emission requirements - and now we're into politics!

David: Yes, I'm near Omokoroa. A Pom by birth but lived here 28 yrs. I note you're having difficulty buying a motorhome and the new emission rules now force you to buy a "nearly new one". A brand new one would be a better purchase as you could buy it VAT free. If you're in the UK and wanted to use it you can still buy it VAT free through the UK's Personal Export Scheme and use it over there for up to 12mths. Let me know if I can help. I'm off to the One Dayer in Hamilton today! Black Caps v. England. Not sure who to shout for though!

Hope that helps,
Kind Regards
Pugwash.


----------



## dct67 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi Pugwash

Thank you for the comprehensive reply, it certainly clarifies the situation. 

If Olive hasn't actually emigrated from the UK, presumably the best option for her would be to keep the motorhome and bring it in as a baggage vehicle once the new legislation is in place. Otherwise she'll lose the duty and GST concessions - unless she waits another 12 months before coming over.

For me, I'm out of the market for the time being; I was living in the UK until a couple of weeks ago, but my secondment finished before I could find a motorhome, so I'm back in Sydney now. My grand plan was to buy a motorhome in the UK, spend the summer touring Europe and then store it until we are ready to return to New Zealand - probably in late 2009. I thought my goose was cooked by the emissions regs, but the exemption for baggage cars (out of the country for 21 months, owned for 12 months) would apply, so if I can take some unpaid leave I'll fire up the plan again.

On a personal note, Omokoroa area is very nice; I'll PM you as we may have some common friends / acquaintances. My wife is English, so we've oscillated between NZ / Oz / UK, although my kids are reaching an age where I need to anchor in one place for a while. Best support the Black Caps, they deserve it after the 20-20 whitewash by England!

Thanks again for the pointers, and I hope Olive is still reading this thread!

David


----------



## olive (Feb 5, 2008)

Olive is still here but also still confused!! I am currently in NZ but returning to UK in the next 3 weeks. Emigrating from there to here is being considered and an important factor is whether bringing in 'Roly' is viable .... selling it and buying a new one probably isn't!.. and anyway I like 'Roly'

I am surprised that NZ has gone from no emission rules to euro 4 in one move ... even Ken Livinstone hasn't gone that far.

Pugwash ( thanks for your replies) mentions needing to quote the Makers specs ( in this case Rollerteam ... part of the Italian CI group ) but what info is required .. and who needs it ?

Similarly David mentions changing the weight ... but if I did that the original CI info would be incorrect.

I will continue to search for a good solution .. and all help gratefully received ... but I think I will wait a year and see what happens .... I will keep Pugwash details and will contact personally if/when it looks like I am emigrating.

n the meantime France beckons .... euro 3 is fine and so are the wines ... and cheaper!


----------



## dct67 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi Olive

If you are confused, you may wish to consider engaging Pugwash to assist you.

It seems clear to me that the emissions regulations do not apply to you, as you are emigrating to NZ, and will be exempt from the requirements.

So while the new emissions regulations are rather draconian, as they don't apply to you, I would be too concerned!

Just to recap, if you are a first time immigrant to NZ, and have owned your motorhome for more than 12 months, then subject to the legislation due to be passed this year, your motorhome will not have to comply with the emissions regulations or the frontal impact requirements.

If you are in any doubt though, I strongly recommend you seek professional advice, and contact Pugwash .

Kind regards

David


----------



## Pugwash (Jun 12, 2005)

*Shipping to New Zealand*

Hi Olive,

If you're still interested in shipping your motorhome to NZ later in the year then we can check out this proposed legislation which David is referring to and see if you can claim a concession.

I'm not supposed to promote my services on here (and I get more than enough work by word of mouth in NZ!) but if you want me to help you, you know where I am. Whether or not you choose to use my services I'd strongly recommend you get some professional help at this end as the on-road compliance procedure is full of traps, some with serious consequencies. People who live here and think they know the system come unstuck with the procedure and I would suggest it's much more difficult for anyone who has just arrived and doesn't know their way around it all. It could take you many months and quite a few unnecessary dollars to get on the road if you try to do it yourself - not to mention the stress and frustration!

Anyway good luck and I hope you enjoy France. (We might even be parked next to you in a Aire in June!)

Regards,
Paul
Castle European Ltd.
New Zealand.


----------

